# كيف تكون المراه ذات لياقه اجتماعيه



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*كيف تكون المراه ذات لياقه اجتماعيه* 



.وارشادات تتعلق بأصول اللياقات الاجتماعيه
وكيف تتصرف المرأه في بعض الامور 
*






*الافتخار​
إمتنعي عن التفاخر بما تملكين من جمال أو مال أو نسب ، فمن الأفضل أن يتحدث الغير عن فضائلك عوض أن تقومي أنت بذلك.

*





*الآلام​
إذا كنت تشعرين بألم ما حاولي أن تعالجية بطريقة سرية دون أن تشعري من حولك به وتحملينه عبأه،فلكل متاعبه ومشاكله الخاصة.

*





*الإبتسامه​
هي من أروع مايمكن أن نراه على وجه إنسان. لذا ، حاولي دائما جعلها عنوانا لإطلالتك أمام الاخرين وعلاقتك بهم.

*





*السمنه​
تجنبي الحديث دوما عن الرشاقه وأسباب زيادة الوزن،لا سيما إذا كنت في جلسة تتواجد فيها سيدة تشكو من السمنه،إذ قد تقومين بجرح مشاعرها حتى لو لم تقصدي ذلك.

*



*

الشهادة​
لا شك بأن الشهادات مدعاة فخر لحاملها ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن تفاخري بشهاداتك أمام الجميع. فتأكدي بأنها ليست على الإطلاق دليل ثقافة واسعة.

*



*

المطبخ​
عندما تلبين دعوة صديقة لك لتناول الغداء في منزلها لا تعمدي إلى الدخول إلى مطبخها بغية المساعدة، إذ إن هذا قد يتسبب في إرباكها ومضايقتها.

*



*

المسن​
عند التحدث إلى شخص مسن عليك احترام رأيه وموافقته حتى و إن كانت تتعارض مع آرائك ، أو كانت خاطئه . إكتفي فقط بالإستماع إليه دون معارضته.

*



*

التخاطب​
من آداب التخاطب النظر إلى وجه الشخص الذي يخاطبنا بحيث يشعر باهتمامنا بكلامه وحسن استماعنا إليه.​
منقول.​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

نصائح مهمة اخت كاندي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> نصائح مهمة اخت كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> سلام المسيح​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا اكتير يا كاندى *
*منتهى الجمال بجد*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا اكتير يا كاندى *
> 
> *منتهى الجمال بجد*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى اوى اوى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا لوقا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلام 100-199
وصح اوى
اوووووووووووووووووووووى
فعلا" عندك حق
التواضع ومراعات الأخرين و البشاشة
هى سر حب الأخرين ليكى

ربنا يعوضك من مواضيعك الحلوة دى
يا كاندى
*​


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *كلام 100-199*​
> *وصح اوى*
> *اوووووووووووووووووووووى*
> *فعلا" عندك حق*
> ...


 

ميرسى يا فيفيان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى 
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا أختنا الغاليه

شكر*


----------

